# Hybrid Weight



## trooper07 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a timberwolf / siberian husky mix.

He's 180lbs, and I was just wondering if anyone else has the same breed, and if it has reached this weight?

He eats twice a day, and we exercise him regularly. He's in great shape, he's just huge! He's as tall as me when he's on his hind legs (I'm 5'2). 

I'm just curious. I don't know anyone else who has the same dog. Will he get any bigger? (He's a little over a year). 

I love him dearly, but I would love to know a little more of what to expect. Everything I've read says 90-110lbs, and he's WAY over that limit.

He is indeed a hybrid. I "met" the parents when we bought him @ 8wks.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

That would be about right for a large Malamute mix I would think, A Husky isn't typically that big.

Is either parent that large, well over 100 lbs?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Can you post any pics? 180 sounds way high for any hybrid I've ever met... the biggest I've seen maxed out at 120-130 and he was a slightly overweight mid-content.

I'd be almost certain that he's got Malamute, not Husky, in him. Huskies are about 40 - 55 lbs, and a Husky/wolf mix would probably top out around 90 lbs tops. 

Pics would be super helpful!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Gray wolf (sometimes called timberwolf) hybrids do usually top out at around 90lbs. Although not uncommon for them to be larger. My friend had one that was 120lbs at 9mos. I don't know what his adult weight is due to him being rehomed in California. Mine, Yakone' Blue, and his brother Ramy, gray wolf/GSD, will both be around 85-90lbs when their weight is up to where it should be. Due to their long coats though both look to be larger than they really are.
There are lots of dogs out there that look 'wolfy' and being passed off as such but have actually no wolf blood in them. They are usually Malamute mixes and often oversized.
Also, with him only being as tall as you, 5' 2", at 180lbs, it sounds as if he's over weight. I have a 130lb GSD that's as tall as I am, 5' 7". Granted my GSD is still quite slim but I know he would look like a blimp, and probably barely able to walk, at 180! 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Has he seen a vet recently? They would beable to let you know. My roomies pug Roxy is small for even her breed. People ask her if she feeds her and tell her she should gain more weight. I think the people around here are just so used to seeing overweight pugs that they just think thats what they look like. Whenever she goes to the vets though they tell her she's as healthy as can be and to keep doing what she doing.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm, Mastiffs commonly reach 180 lbs, but when they are on their hind legs they are closer to 6 ft tall. Here's my mastiff at 1 yr and weighing 190. he's slim for a Mastiff and around 34 " at the shoulder. Your wolf Hybrid would need to be nearly the same size.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I think trooper07 has left the building. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------

